# Steelhead central ohio



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey,

I'm getting ready to make a run up to Cleveland to see some family but was trying to get a little practice on the steelhead...are there steelhead in columbus area?


----------



## TommyToTall (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't believe so. Maybe some smaller trout stocked streams.


----------

